# Anyone tried these tires for plowing?



## rm25x (Sep 5, 2009)

Just wondering if anyone has tried these for plowing? I think they would work really well.

http://www.stopandgotires.com/modelsize.asp?productcode=511508&src=frgl


----------



## Badgerland WI (Dec 3, 2008)

Yes. Carlisle All Trails have good snow grip and I've mounted them on quite a few mini trucks with plow systems. They are a good all around tire.










An even better option is the Super Grip Diamond Back, which uses the same lug pattern (a little tighter on the 8" W tires), but steps up to a 6-ply side wall and features a rim guard.

Here is a picture of them mounted on a plow truck we delivered last week with the new BlackLine 72" 4-Way Haydraulic Plow system:


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

Dan,
What did that little truck sell for with plow exc ? How is the turn radius on those & are they street legal ?


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

I have them on my bobcat 2200 thing flys in the snow.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

I just seen a arctic cat 250 at an auction today with these tires on them. first time seeing them in person and they look like a decent tire. I thought about putting them on one set of rims I have.


----------



## Badgerland WI (Dec 3, 2008)

RLM;826282 said:


> Dan,
> What did that little truck sell for with plow exc ? How is the turn radius on those & are they street legal ?


Mike,
The top truck pictured itself was just over $6K with the lift, wheels, & tires installed and the plow was just over $2K. The bottom truck pictured was significantly more being a late model factory Heavy Dump. Truck price is determined by condition, mileage, options, & year. We always offer top-tier package discounts on accessories with a truck purchase.

Turning radius is excellent on the trucks - one of the tightest of all available UTV's. Mini trucks are now "street legal" in some capacity in 14 states in the U.S. with Minnesota apparently passing legislation very soon. When I say street legal, understand that the trucks have all of the necessary safety equipment and lighting. It is the licensing issue by state that determines road use. We sell them as off-road vehicles per our import guidelines. It has been the end consumer so far that has pursued road use in every state and had all of the legislation passed.


----------

